# Church lights



## Billy_Bob (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't touch that "chandelier shopping" thing with a 10 ft. pole if it is a "committee" deciding on which style to select! They will never agree on anything!

However I would maybe help get them catalogs if they don't know how to use the internet. If they do know how to use the internet, then search google.com using the following words including quotes...
(depending on what style they want)

"energy star" chandelier

"energy star" chandelier fluorescent

"energy star" chandelier led

"energy star" chandelier gold

"energy star" chandelier silver

"energy star" chandelier iron

"energy star" chandelier crystal

"energy star" chandelier crystal gold

"energy star" chandelier crystal silver

Etc.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I am going to bring them in a couple catalogs and they can duke it out, my light supply can sell me a GU24 base that screws into an edison base and can't be unscrewed.


----------



## neon (Oct 12, 2008)

why chandeliers it may look good and appealing but not for lighting a church. May i suggest ressesing along the wall some LED or lexeon devices the saving in power can be into the 98% and it would be more appealing i am sure and modern too. suggest that. easy to install.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

neon said:


> why chandeliers it may look good and appealing but not for lighting a church. May i suggest ressesing along the wall some LED or lexeon devices the saving in power can be into the 98% and it would be more appealing i am sure and modern too. suggest that. easy to install.



Sorry the chandaliers have already been picked out, I am just waiting to for the church elders to approve my bid now.


----------

